# Kois scheu



## -LastManStanding- (8. Mai 2009)

Habe zwei Eurokois und ein paar Goldofen/Goldfische bzw. Rotfedern.

Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen daß vor allem die Kois dieses Jahr noch scheuer sind als letztes Jahr. 

Die jagen sich irgendwie gegenseitig Angst ein, wenn einer ne schnelle Bewegung in ne andere Richtung macht hauen die anderen ab....

Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## kois-fuer-kenner (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kois scheu*

Man könnte z.B. einen Chagoi hinzusetzen. Durch sein ruhiges Wesen beruhigt er die anderen Fische.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Jogibärle (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kois scheu*

So sind meine zurzeit auch. Aber bei mir weiß ich es glaub woher das kommt, ich habe im alten Teich noch keinen Skimmer in dem jetzigen und zurzeit haben wir viel Wind (das war noch nie so wie dieses jahr). Dann tu ich immer den Dreck weg von der Oberfläche mit dem kescher und die Viecher denken ich will sie raus holen.
Darum sind sie scheu und kommen zum fressen nach oben nur wenn ich mich vom Teich entferne (habs schon beobachtet)


gruß


----------



## Jogibärle (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kois scheu*



kois-fuer-kenner schrieb:


> Man könnte z.B. einen Chagoi hinzusetzen. Durch sein ruhiges Wesen beruhigt er die anderen Fische.
> Gruß
> Markus



Denn tu ich erst rein wenn der neue Teich im Spätsommer fertig, vorher tu ich kein Fisch mehr rein.
Ohne Skimmer kann man bald keinen Teich mehr haben wenn Fischbesatz drin ist. Der blöde Wind jeden Tag, sowas hatten wir früher nie.
Komm mir vor wie an der Ostsee oder am Meer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kois scheu*

Hallo,
ich denke mal es sind kleine Koi oder ? Das dauert halt einige Zeit (Jahre) bis die ihre innere Ruhe gefunden haben.

Ist aber ein Erwachsener dabei, ist alles ganz anders, seine Ruhe strahlt auf alle anderen ab und sie kommen auch nach oben.


----------



## Olli.P (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kois scheu*

Hi,

also hier:



kois-fuer-kenner schrieb:


> Man könnte z.B. einen Chagoi hinzusetzen. Durch sein ruhiges Wesen beruhigt er die anderen Fische.
> Gruß
> Markus



Kann ich nur raten:

*Nicht*  noch einen Chagoi hinzuzusetzen! 

Jedenfalls nicht bei dem Volumen...

Siehe Profilteichbild......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kois scheu*

Da hast du 100% Recht Olaf.

Es geht mir hier um die Sache im Allgemeinen.

Aber der Teich und Koi = NoGo 

Sorry, das hab ich vorher gar nicht gesehen


----------



## -LastManStanding- (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kois scheu*

Stimmt auf dem alten Profilbild sieht der Teich schon recht schmächtig aus.
Hab das jetzt mal aktualisiert.

Bis auf ihre Schüchternheit fühlen sie sich eigentlich ziemlich wohl, hatte bisher keinerlei Krankheiten oder Verluste unter den Fischen.

Mehr Kois will ich auf keinen Fall einsetzen da er dafür wirklich zu klein wäre, allerdings denke ich das die momentane Größe für den Besatz ausreichend ist.


----------

